# how does 0-5v hall throttle hook up???



## blackpanther-st (Apr 4, 2009)

ereckerdeet said:


> Hi, I have an alltrax 7245 and a twist grip hall effect 0-5v throttle. The throttle has a +5, a gnd, and a signal wire. The alltrax is labeled throttle + and -. I have gone into the controller software and configured it for 0-5v throttle.
> 
> How do I hook this thing up?! I have a 72v pack, and a 12v(13.5v) converter, where's the 5v come from?
> 
> ...



Are you sure thats B- for the ground with the Kellys? I would think it should be the 12V system ground. The Kellys are notorious for isolation problems and it is critical to not ground the pac to 12V sysem ground.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

blackpanther-st said:


> Are you sure thats B- for the ground with the Kellys? I would think it should be the 12V system ground. The Kellys are notorious for isolation problems and it is critical to not ground the pac to 12V sysem ground.


B- on the Kelly is correct. The Kelly has a 5v output from the controller for the Hall throttle. The Kelly has it's own dc dc within for 5v power. It is not connected in anyway to the 12 volt system. No problem with isolation with my Kelly. 

Pete


----------



## blackpanther-st (Apr 4, 2009)

gottdi, It must be different for different Kelly models then; the manual I have shows the hall throttle ground as going to one of the ground pins on J2 and all ground pins on J1 and J2 are internally connected. 12V system ground also connects to ground pins on J2.

The isolation problems are a combination of user error and of poor design; if wired correctly they are fine, but there is no internal isolation, so if the user grounds the pac to the 12V system ground, the controller usually fails. There are several clear warnings about this in the manual.

I have read that the newest units are now isolated, so this short comming shuld be fixed in the new units, but I am not shure about that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

isolation issues have been fixed for all Kelly Products. DC DC are isolated too. It was an issue with some early controllers. No longer an issue. My current Kelly is one of the old ones and so is the DC DC but I have no direct grounding to the pack. All areas are fused and if there happens to be a short the fuse will quickly isolate that part. Even with an isolated system fusing is a must. 

Kelly's stuff is much better than before. They did not change the outward look of the controller. It is a Kelly Trade Mark. 

Pete


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

ereckerdeet said:


> Hi, I have an alltrax 7245 and a twist grip hall effect 0-5v throttle. The throttle has a +5, a gnd, and a signal wire. The alltrax is labeled throttle + and -. I have gone into the controller software and configured it for 0-5v throttle.
> 
> How do I hook this thing up?! I have a 72v pack, and a 12v(13.5v) converter, where's the 5v come from?



*You* have to supply the +5V (referenced to pack B-, just like everything else in these golf cart controllers). The easiest thing to do is use [the guts from] a 12v to 5v vehicle adapter and connect the 12v side to the output of the dc-dc converter and the 5v side to the +5 and gnd terminals of the throttle. Connect gnd to B- and signal to the throttle input. Configure the throttle in the Alltraxe Pro software to 0-5V input and calibrate. That should do it.

How it is done in the Kelly, et al., is, of course, irrelevant.


----------



## eric-ev (Apr 28, 2009)

I found an old USB car charger, 5v. I hooked it up as recommended by Tesseract. It worked somewhat, but the effective range for the throttle was 6% to 92%. It also fluctuated. It also introduced grounding issues (the frame was effectively connected to battery ground at that point.) Not cool.

In the mean time, Tech [[email protected]] (where I bought the controller) said this:
_Does not work._
_Need resistive throttle._

_Tech_
_electricmotorsport.com_
"
Well, fooey to glitchy rigged throttle, fooey to battery isolation issues, and fooey to Alltrax for having the option in software but not providing the +5v to make it practically useful. 

I'm getting a 0-5k twist grip in the mail, if anyone wants the 0-5v twist grip throttle with matching left grip, PM me its yours for free (+ s&h).


----------

